# Happy Golden Birthday Gunnar.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Today is Gunnar's 4th birthday. He was the result of a couple of neighbors who each had "full blooded" GSD's and decided to make a bunch of money by having a litter of pups. That idea lasted all of 5 weeks after the pups came. The entire litter of 9 puppies was put in a bannana box and taken to shelter and turned over.
We had actually showed up at the shelter to pick up Ruger, another dog we rescued. The shelter director knew how much I loved GSD's and "arranged" to have the remaining 3 puppies brought through the lobby on the way to getting a bath. (I later found out it was no accident)
We took one look at those puppies and ended up coming home with both Gunnar and Ruger.
Here are a few pictures of our boy. He is a great dog and other than a few seasonal allergies (which seem to be non-existent this year) he has been no problems. We love him to death.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunnar!

:cake:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gunnar. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunnar! He's beautiful!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNAR!! 
:happyboogie::groovy::dancingtree:

What a handsome fella he's turned into. Those puppy pictures are SO cute. I can see why you couldn't pass him up.

Hope he gets lots of toys and treats today. 


​


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We'll have a little something for him tonight after supper. He's got a doggie cake and I would imagine his mommy has some treats for him later.
When we did out bike run this morning, I took him by himself and we stopped at his favorite park. Since there was no one there, he got to run around a little bit off leash and check things out.
He's so spoiled the way it is..........


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Aw what a good story! Glad you got him, and Happy Birthday! Good lookin boy you got there =]


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day Gunnar!!
:groovy:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a great story! Gunner is such a cuite pie. He looks so happy!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNER!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gunnar!!!!!
May you have many more to come.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy 4th Birthday Gunnar!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy 4th Birthday, Gunnar!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

:birthday::birthday::birthday:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNAR


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Hes so cute.:wub:
:birthday: Gunnar, from your friend overseas, Nero.:gsdbeggin:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday gorgeous man!! Hope you have many, many more!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday to you! *
*Happy Birthday to you!*
*Happy Birthday dear Gunnar, *
*Happy Birthday to you!*


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I didn't know his story.

Happy Birthday Gunner!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Gunner, you are so lucky to have found a wonderful home


----------

